Do you prefer Angelist over LinkedIn for hiring? - PrakashBhatta
======
kahnpro
I have the complete opposite experience with both. I live in Montreal. On
LinkedIn, recruiters are spamming me weekly, so when I was looking for a job I
just picked the one with the most human sounding message. I had the first job
offer one week later.

On AngelList I was applying to companies myself and did two interviews with
locally based startups. One of which was basically hipster central and turned
me down after the interview because their highest developer pay was lower than
my previous salary. The second one I interviewed at was Hopper, which I
abandoned because their interview process is too long and drawn out for a
startup. If I wanted this experience of probable rejection after months of
interviewing, I would just apply to Google.

The only impression I got was that LinkedIn lead me to real businesses who
have an immediate need for devs. AngelList has startups with an inflated sense
of self-importance who wish they were in San Francisco.

~~~
shinamee
I agree totally, one thing I've noticed lately from AngelList is that your
request gets accepted and emails are shared but you never hear from them again
or hear things like "I thought you're in the US".

I'm having a feeling this might be another way of collecting emails

------
nolite
Mixed feelings - LinkedIn has great searching features for when you need
something specific, but when you post ads, you get a ton of crap.

AngelList isn't as great for specific filtering, but you get alot more
targeted incomming requests when you post a job

------
dbg31415
I really don't like either.

I don't like LinkedIn because I got a bunch of spam candidates. I also dislike
that it doesn't force job posters to disclose salary expectations before hand
-- this is inefficient. (From an applicant perspective, I do like how easy
LinkedIn makes snapping in a resume and submitting an application... but I
have to wonder if making it fast to apply is really the best metric.)

I dislike Angel List because I have to accept just applicants profiles from
Angel List as their application and I like to hit them up with a few basic
questions first to save time. (As far as I'm concerned, we don't need another
Facebook-for-work type site on top of LinkedIn -- and LinkedIn has already won
this battle.)

I like JazzHR quite a bit.

~~~
fsloth
" I also dislike that it doesn't force job posters to disclose salary
expectations before hand -- this is inefficient."

No, it's fair. I'm a fairly talented programmer and if I sense any bullshit
tactics based on information assymetry I'm not interested on your offer.

This is the first advice professionals who have no experience of salary
negotiations get: don't say the first price, unless you know what you are
doing.

That you explicitly expect them to brake this rule does not speak well of your
approach to the process.

Of course, there can be some local customs and practices I'm not familiar
with.

~~~
pyb
Job posters, not job seekers

~~~
fsloth
Ah, my bad, my apologies. Sadly I can't delete my earlier comment so I'll
leave it there for posterity to document my inability in reading
comprehension.

~~~
pyb
You made a good point re. job seekers though :)

------
sarthakjain
We hired 50% of a 10 person startup team from Angel List, rest from referals,
no luck hiring from LinkedIn.

For startups AngelList makes a lot of sense and solves for problems like a
wide variance in salary, non existent recruitment pipelines and general match
making. Although the candidate pool is much smaller I think it helps keep the
search focused. My personal experience with LinkedIn was a lot more spray and
pray. LinkedIn does have much better candidate filtering if your looking for
something very specific.

------
bsvalley
It's all about where people hang out. From experience dealing with both I'd
say you'll mostly find candidates with lots of experience on linkedin versus
angel list.

AngelList = ideal for early stage startups (1 to 20 people)

Linkedin = Larger startups/companies(200 to +10000)

